# معجون تلميع النحاس



## عادل الحلبي (2 أبريل 2009)

السادة المكرمون مهندسي الكيمياء برجاء 
المساعدة فى أعطائي تركيبة معجون تلميع النحاس 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عادل الحلبي (4 أبريل 2009)

أخوانا المهندسون المكرمون 
الرجا أفادتى عن أى كيماويات أو تركيبة 
تستخدم فى تلميع النحاس ولكم جزيل الشكر
وعظيم الأحترام .. لا تبخلوا عنا يالغاليين


----------



## AS AS (24 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## AS AS (24 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## abue tycer (24 يناير 2010)

الملح المذاب بالخل يزيل طبقة الاوكسيد على النحاس ويجعله اكثر لمعاننا


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (25 يناير 2010)

انا استعمل مادة البراسو وهي ماركة مشهورة عالميا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونرجوا التفصيل


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

الملح المذاب بالخل يزيل طبقة الاوكسيد على النحاس ويجعله اكثر لمعاننا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (28 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله كل خير هل المقصود بالملح هو كلوريد الصوديوم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

استخدام كربونات الصوديوم


----------

